
Show HN: Control Arduino output pins over USB - jwmhjwmh
https://github.com/TurkeyMcMac/gpsm
======
theamk
Reminds me of Firmata project [0] Does pin control, but also PWM, analog, and
extensions. Uses existing well documented protocol, has firmware for every
Arduino and other boards, GUI tools and bindings for a lot of languages.

[0][http://firmata.org/wiki/Main_Page](http://firmata.org/wiki/Main_Page)

~~~
jwmhjwmh
Thanks, that might be useful. I figure all of my projects have been done
before and better in some way. Most of the fun is in writing the code.

------
szc
This seems like a somewhat similar idea to the USB Bit Whacker -- UBW
<[http://www.schmalzhaus.com/UBW/index.html>](http://www.schmalzhaus.com/UBW/index.html>).
The original UBW used a PIC 18F2550 directly connected to USB.

